# BOI 365 Online - login issues



## Krew Bot (27 Dec 2007)

_Post removed due to profanities. _


----------



## gebbel (27 Dec 2007)

Krew Bot said:


> A few months ago, a friend of mine started working with BOI. Even though they signed a confidentially agreement, they have told me about the financial dealings of various people we know and some relatively famous Irish people who bank there.


 
If you care about the honesty and integrity of the banking sector in this country, you should report this to someone in authority within that bank. This is a very serious breach of confidentiality. 

Also, if you are so worried about your own personal information being divulged to others, then the above is the only course of action you can take to eliminate the possibility.


----------



## miselemeas (27 Dec 2007)

The Irish Bankers Federation Code of Ethics is clearly outlined at
[broken link removed]

In the interests of yourself and others you might consider taking this matter further.

Your login issue may well be purely coincidental


----------



## Krew Bot (27 Dec 2007)

My friend is in a relatively low level job in bank of ireland and she has had access to quite a lot of information from day one, that really a person in that position shouldn't have imo. I'd say this kind of behaviour is rampant in all banks, which doesn't make it excusable but I'm adamant that BOI management are aware this goes on, and turn a blind eye to it unless forced to take action.

Btw, I am probably insane relating the two incidents but it popped into my head as my issues with 365 online started about the same time my friend got a job there.


----------



## gnubbit (27 Dec 2007)

Hi, I once worked for a bank and while all the new staff had the data protection issues drummed into them and would never have looked up details not required for their work, the staff who had been there longer were keen to look up famous customers and encouraged us to do so too so I'm not surprised if it's commonly done.

Regarding the online login, I had problems about 3 weeks ago when I *know* I entered the correct details at least twice but couldn't log in - the message told me I had entered my details incorrectly.  I then phoned 365 and they couldn't understand it.  They insisted I must have entered my details wrongly but I was almost certain I hadn't.


----------



## Sherman (28 Dec 2007)

Regarding logon problems, I've been having that issue sporadically since they upgraded the 365 online site.

The dropdown password bars often require me to double-click on some numbers when entering my password, but single click on others - the other way around and the number won't register - this happens randomly all the time when using Firefox (on Mac OSX) but is never a problem when I try to log in using Safari - maybe it's a Firefox-specific issue?


----------



## Haille (28 Dec 2007)

I have been having similiar problems loggin in recently.Even though I know I have entered the correct details.I have to ring up on each occasion .My account has n't been locked but It really annoys me.This has only started since chages in website.


----------



## roker (28 Dec 2007)

On a slightly different issue. I am having trouble using the telephone banking TSB open 24, where I know for certain I put in the correct PIN details and I have been locked out of my account twice recently. I was concerned that someone could possibly be changing my PIN, but according to TSB this could not happen without answering all the security questions.


----------



## Krew Bot (29 Dec 2007)

Roker, my mother asked me to ring up TSB pretending to be my father regarding some issue they had with their account. I had to laugh when they asked for his date of birth and I said 1945, I'm born in 1985, because of my young unmanly voice it was clearly obvious that I wasn't 62.

Btw I'm sure if someone who knew you well found a statement with your account number on it it wouldn't be hard to guess your security questions. Sometimes bank of ireland ask about a recent transaction you made, my memory is so crap that I give a vague answer like I think withdrew €50 or €100 last weekend somewhere in Dublin, and they reply that's fine.


----------



## Joe1234 (29 Dec 2007)

I think there was a previous post here about 6 or 7 weeks ago regarding login problems with BOI.  Mrs Joe1234 was told her account details had been locked and they had to send her a new pin and new login info.


----------



## Beckie (29 Dec 2007)

I've also had problems with banking 365.  I correctly entered my pin and user id numerous times and got locked out.  I've been using banking 365 since it started and neither numbers have changed.  When I phoned up they told me that as i had only tried "twice" there was another try available which i would have to do when i was online and on the phone to them.  This leads me to believe that lock out is not automatic and can be reversed by customer support. I didnt have to wait a new pin number.


----------



## John Rambo (29 Dec 2007)

The issue is the new drop down entry of the PIN code (the third step of the log in process) Before it was just a matter of entering the digits but now you have to scroll down onto the numbers. What happens when you try to do it too quickly is that you actually select the next number and log in incorrectly. It happened to me recently and when I called BOI they explained what happened and told me that since the log in protocol changed they have been swamped with people in the same boat. Regarding the bank official discussing/investigating people's accounts I'd report them and (hopefully) have them fired. That is disgraceful behaviour.


----------



## kathio (29 Dec 2007)

I had to ring them up too and I got the same explanation. However, I had tried to log in about 12-15 times with the correct numbers. When I rang up the service agent said I had only tried to log in twice and had put in the wrong numbers. She said I had one attempt left and wouldn't listen to me when I suggested that the website might have a problem as I had already tried so often and hadn't been locked out - and had entered the numbers so slowly that I was sure they were correct. I think they don't want to admit that there is an issue with the new login.


----------



## mercman (29 Dec 2007)

Krew Bot, if you or anyone else think that your details are secure within a Bank, you all had better wake up and smell the coffee. I had heard for many years about 'Chinese Whispers' were Banks discuss matters in secret with each other. I was with a Main Bank in a particular section, and found out that my affairs were discussed with other non - banking related persons, and the Bank acted against me on the instructions of the person to satisfy the greed of the third party. I only found out by chance by a person who used to work in the Bank in the UK, where the problem started. You would not believe the hassle the Bank put me though for years and they used to tell me I was imagining it. So I moved my affairs to 4 Banks in the hope that they will not discuss my affairs collectively. And just in case anyone thinks I have a bad credit history - I don't and never have had. Always paid off loans before they were meant to be cleared. Don't even have or need an overdraft. My case is slightly Sub-Judice, but I am not sure if I want my affairs been aired in Public. The bank in question has cost me a substantial amount of money. I do not blame the people I was dealing with on a Day to Day basis. All instructions came from the Top but I have 6 years to act under the Statute of Limitations Act.

Concerning BOI 365, yep I had problems for approx 3 weeks, but it cleared up and all is OK now.


----------



## Perplexed (29 Dec 2007)

John Rambo said:


> The issue is the new drop down entry of the PIN code (the third step of the log in process) Before it was just a matter of entering the digits but now you have to scroll down onto the numbers. What happens when you try to do it too quickly is that you actually select the next number and log in incorrectly.


This is exactly what happened me & I'm BOI Staff.  I rang up 365 giving out no end because I've been using online since the service began & telephone before that, so I definitely know my no's.  Anyway just take care with the drop down no's & you'll be fine.

About confidentiality this is an extremely serious issue. We all sign an oath on joining the bank that we will never divulge information about any customer.
Your friend will be fired if this is reported to management & quite rightly so. I've been a banker for many years & never ever divulge information outside of my work, it's a total no go area.

You will have to report this. God knows who your info is being given to ! I am horrified at this happening as it gives us all a bad name & I can assure you neither I or anyone I work with,or have ever worked with in fact, is in the habit of doing this.
If this is a new phenomenon in banking it needs to be nipped in the bud.

There is no connection with B365. PIN no's are computer generated & posted directly to the customer,so no staff get to see them.


----------

